# Leaking Tailgate Window



## NEPathfinder (Jan 15, 2006)

In my 05, the tailgate window periodically drips on the inside. After arguing with the dealer (they say that the gasket was dirty--what????) they agreed that the gasket needed to be replaced. It's on national backorder (which means I'm not the only one with this problem!)...

I've had several cars with rear windows that open independently of the hatch--never had them leak, and I certainly don't clean the gasket every day!

Just wondering if any of you have experienced this...The only reason I even spotted it was there were two drip streaks that I noticed in the dark when headlights shone from behind.


----------



## superglyde (Jan 6, 2006)

I will check mine for leaks, but when I first got the truck and used the window, I was struck by the fact that it didn't seem like a very substantial or tight seal and thought "hmm, I wonder if that will leak over time?"


----------



## AKA_CJ (Jan 10, 2006)

I had the same problem when I took delivery on my 06. The dealer said that the seal looked like it wasn't as thick as some of the other ones they had on the lot. They said this could have been due to the heat of when it was installed or something like that. Not really sure, but they replaced it free of charge. NO More Leak!

CJ


----------



## jrex (Jan 20, 2005)

My rear window was leaking when I got my Pathy. I crawled back there during a hard rain and noticed that the cables for the rear window defroster were getting stuck in the weather stripping. I had not noticed it when I had ever closed the window. Opened and recloeds the window making sure not to get the cable caught and no more leaks. Now I am just careful when I use the window.


----------



## NEPathfinder (Jan 15, 2006)

Just to clarify--my drips start at the top of the window and roll all the way down. I haven't washed the inside of that window since it first started happening so they could see it, and there are about 10-12 distinct tracks starting all along the top.


----------



## jrex (Jan 20, 2005)

NEPathfinder said:


> Just to clarify--my drips start at the top of the window and roll all the way down. I haven't washed the inside of that window since it first started happening so they could see it, and there are about 10-12 distinct tracks starting all along the top.



That is exactly where my drips were. Running down from where the hinges attach to the glass.


----------

